# Touch Of Ginger On D3



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

::: Disclaimer:::: 
Tampering with system files can be harmful to your device. Should you decide to proceed, you do so at your own risk! Myself, RootzWiki, or any other party can be held responsible for what YOU decide to do! Your device, your decision, your brick should something go wrong!
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

I wasnt sure if this should be in development or not but it was brought to my attention by sparkyman that my latest build of Touch_of_Ginger for the Bionic works on the Droid 3 w/ Steel Droid. I dont have a D3 so I can not vouch for it but if there are any adventurous flashers that wouldnt mind trying it out. I wouldnt mind some more feedback. It can be found over in the Bionic Dev section.

BTW if I get more feedback Ill bring it over here in the dev section and support it as best as possible.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

It definitely works on steelDroid 3


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Guess no one else wants to be a Guinea pig lol... thanks anyway Sparky!


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

You need my help


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

sparkyman said:


> You need my help


How do you mean?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh u just wanted someone else to try it?


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Well you're welcome to try the next build out... ill be updating all of them to 0.9 this weekend

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, loving the theme for sure! Great work. I loaded up 0.8 on my d3 last night!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks! Sounds like a winner. I should have an update for stock out soon.... may be the last for awhile on TOG... Im thinking about going another direction....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

